# Prokofiev's Complete Piano Sonatas



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

I started listening to Prokofiev's Complete Piano Sonatas by Boris Berman and find it very Hectic in some sense. It's a very Intense piece of work.

Is all his work in that style?

Any on a big fan of his work?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Huge fan.

Prokofiev could and did compose long, floating melodic lines, and much more 'soft harmonies' in some of his ballet music (Cinderella.) He was a more than remarkable virtuoso pianist, and that kind of composer tends to write, even when lyric, rather 'busy' piano music.

Try the first movement of his violin concerto No. 1


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Fascinating Piece!

What a mind!


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

WOW - Ravel is right up there as well 

What a wonder, such complication and tenderness simultaneously, like eating Spaghetti with your fingers!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Also a huge fan. 

Prokofiev was very sure of himself as a composer, he didn't have the self deprecating behaviours of Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky, and this shows in his music - very confident. It shows the most in his piano music, as PetrB says, he was a virtuoso pianist - the second piano concerto is my absolute favourite of his, it's truculent, the dissonance works well and you could almost call it invigorating (as long as you are willing to go on a roller coaster journey with jarring turns).


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I love Prokofiev and I have to say YES, his style is pretty hectic. Not all the piano sonatas are so intense, though. His first is the most lyrical and probably the least like his style.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are the Visions Fugitives, op. 22, twenty miniatures for piano solo of varying character. 





His Piano Concerto No. 3 is the most lyric throughout, and also the most widely popular of the five piano concerti:





Symphony No. 1, "Classical"





Morning Serenade, from the ballet Romeo and Juliet 





Flute Sonata





Lieutenant Kijé ~ The suite from incidental music for a play





















Alexander Nevsky; Cantata, originally a film score, chorus, orchestra and Soloists... here, the exciting and dramatic "Battle on the Ice."





A terrific composer of operas, too. War and Peace, The Gambler, etc.

... so, a larger part of the variety here which is Prokofiev.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

PetrB said:


> the variety


Yeah, that's the good stuff. To reduce such a various and mercurial talent into one or two words doesn't seem quite the thing, does it?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> Yeah, that's the good stuff. To reduce such a various and mercurial talent into one or two words doesn't seem quite the thing, does it?


Dud'nt cut id ad all...


----------

